# Sigur ca ma intorc



## mike2008

Bună
 Puteţi să-mi traduceţi, vă rog asta "Sigur ca ma intorc" I think it says "I'm positive I'll return" or " I'm unsure I'll return". Can someone explain the meaning of the four words in the sentence so maybe I'll learn something.

Mulţumesc.


----------



## mugen

My attempt:

(I am) sure that I will come back/return.

A se intoarce - it is a reflexive verb that is why u have "ma intorc" (conjugated in the first person)


But wait for the natives.


----------



## mike2008

I forgot to add "?" at the end of the sentence, I don't know if this makes a difference. But why add "?" at the end of a sentence if she saying she sure.
 "Sigur ca ma intorc? Pa." this was the whole message


----------



## Trisia

That complicates matters a bit.

"Sigur că mă întorc" normally means "Of course I'll be back."

"Sigur că mă întorc?" could be either:

 a shortened form (was this by SMS?) of "Eşti sigur că mă întorc?" (Are you sure I'm coming back?) -- not too likely though.
A simple typo. She meant "!" and accidentally typed "?" Could happen to anyone.
She meant "of course, [do you doubt it]?" (could be, but I'm not putting my money on this one)
I think it must have been a typo. You might as well just ask, and perhaps tell her that you're trying to learn Romanian, but you can't possibly already discern all the subtleties of the language


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc Trisia. I spoke with my friend and she confirmed that she is coming back, so she must of meant "of course I'm coming back". I shall also take your advice and ask my friend to try and keep her sms simple. Also your English is very good [better than mine], I was impressed with "discern all the subtleties".

La revedere.


----------

